

Modular toolkit for Data Processing (MDP) - aundumla
http://mdp-toolkit.sourceforge.net/index.html

======
phreeza
I worked with this when I was first introduced to Python, about 5 years ago.
Was doing an internship at the lab it was developed at. Good times. Nice to
see they are still going strong.

------
rch
"2010-09-09: NEW: MDP migrates to BSD license!"

This is always one of my favorite new features.

